# الإنفجار الغبارى وأساليب الوقاية



## mohamed lashin (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه أولى مشاركاتى لأصدقائى الأعضاء مع العلم أنها مقتبسة من مواضيع ومواقع عدة ولكنها أساسية فى تقييم المخاطر


----------



## fraidi (8 فبراير 2009)

مع الشكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 فبراير 2009)

ملفات ممتازة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 مارس 2009)

Thanks for the good books


----------



## سيدالاحباب (21 مارس 2009)

*ممكن سؤال*

الف شكر على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
س كيفية حساب المساحة المتخلفة عن الانفجار الغباري بالنسبة لصومعة لحفظ القمح طولها 30متر؟
اتمني مساعدتي للضرورة القصوى


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agharieb (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 

واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليم صبرة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## medhat56 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## محمود بعيبش (6 يوليو 2011)

لف رائع وجميل


----------



## مدكور حمدي حجاز (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا الموضع رائع........................مدكور حجاز


----------

